# Most wanted: New juices



## Tom (6/4/15)

Well, these juices I am waiting for to get my hands on, some just by hear-say, not vaped:


The Vaping Rabbit - Milkman (not vaped yet)

ANML - Looper (15ml vaped....belongs into my arsenal)

Philipp Rocke - Grand Reserve (just tried from a mate, great juice)

Traditional Juice Co. - Indian Giver (not vaped yet)

Kilo - Cereal Milk (not vaped yet)
The first 3 I am watching like a hawk at a german supplier's website....these are coming, just don't know when. vapor-freak.de

4 and 5 were/are available at a UK store....however, with the current exchange rate € - Pound and rather hefty shipping charges it is not feasible. 30ml would cost 30€ landed.....too much for experiments 

What juices are you looking out for?

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/4/15)

With you on number 4 and 5 @Tom! Hopefully my number 4 restock will be with me this week!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD (7/4/15)

The Vaping Rabbit - Milkman 

Witches Brew - Blackbird

CuttWood - Boss Reserve

ANML - Looper 

Kilo - Cereal Milk


----------



## Wdnsdy (9/4/15)

I am dying to try 1, 4 and 5 after reading some reviews on them. Hoping one of the local suppliers will import them soon.


----------



## Paulie (9/4/15)

@Tom Those are all great choice man! I have 4 of them all in my arsenal and are all yummy and worth getting!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom (9/4/15)

Paulie said:


> @Tom Those are all great choice man! I have 4 of them all in my arsenal and are all yummy and worth getting!


I have been super excited for those juices....this is the flavour profile I like the most.
I am usually very careful before purchasing a new, unknown to me, juice. But with all of those I thought about buying more then 30ml at the first order. No risk with Looper and Gran Reserve, as I tried those. Anyways....no risk, no fun

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (9/4/15)

Tom said:


> I have been super excited for those juices....this is the flavour profile I like the most.
> I am usually very careful before purchasing a new, unknown to me, juice. But with all of those I thought about buying more then 30ml at the first order. No risk with Looper and Gran Reserve, as I tried those. Anyways....no risk, no fun




Just curious but i heard the passed a law in the EU with regards to ban vaping imports? You aware of this? just saw them talk about it on a vid.


----------



## Tom (9/4/15)

Paulie said:


> Just curious but i heard the passed a law in the EU with regards to ban vaping imports? You aware of this? just saw them talk about it on a vid.


have not heard that. I would have....as I am in quite a few facebook grps, just an avid reader...not poster tho. 

Nope....I dont think this can be done "just like that" in the EU anyways. There would be a lot of steam beforehand.


----------



## Paulie (9/4/15)

Tom said:


> have not heard that. I would have....as I am in quite a few facebook grps, just an avid reader...not poster tho.
> 
> Nope....I dont think this can be done "just like that" in the EU anyways. There would be a lot of steam beforehand.


Cool man thanks for the info.


----------

